# Compak E10



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not think there are many owners of this new variant, but I just want to say, having bought one and having it now fully run in, it is a belter of a grinder. A big conical which taste I like, with much less retention than the K10 Fresh model. Sooner or later I am going to take the top off and have a look inside but I am really happy.

And, just to state publicly, my resolution for this year is to still own my Veloce and E10 next Xmas!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Glad to hear you're getting on with it! I really like the look of this and the E8. Really smart looking grinders. Not had a shot off one yet though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I doubt it will be much better or different to the K10. I know you have the older variant, but there is just something about a conical I like. And now it seems that the retention is liveable with! I do not single dose so for me, it is perfect!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I gave both the e10 and e8 I think they are fab grinders


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

any chance of a clip of it grinding into a pf?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Conical and lever seems to be a match made in heaven.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> any chance of a clip of it grinding into a pf?


Good call, would love to see it in action.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will do mañana


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is the e8


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Here is the e8


Very nice, no fuss and quick. How does it compare taste-wise to something like a royal?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is the E10. Sorry about the background noise!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Great grinders, awesome to see you get the latest stock version w/ barista lighting.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never buy old technology!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Never buy old technology!


That's the EK out, then


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But you knew that when you bought the oil seed rape crusher.....you just used self denial as an excuse Patrick


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well the poppy seed grinder aka EK, has been around for 30yrs plus - how many grinders can match that - and its performance??


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Well the poppy seed grinder aka EK, has been around for 30yrs plus - how many grinders can match that - and its performance??


The burr design has changed a fair bit over 30 years, has the Compaks??!?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

maybe, but it took 28 years before it was acknowledged!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Never buy old technology!


Lever?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Here is the E10. Sorry about the background noise!


Quite quick ....what was the dose ?

Thanks for the clip too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ah, they all come out to play! I am going to bow on this one and leave you, safe in the knowledge that I do not have time to enter into a free for all this morning, but perhaps another day!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Quite quick ....what was the dose ?
> 
> Thanks for the clip too


No idea, measuring is for boffins.....I just drink the stuff! But, I would estimate around 15 gems since it was a 15 gm vst. I have stopped all this measuring malarkey unless I am dialling in


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> No idea, measuring is for boffins.....I just drink the stuff! But, I would estimate around 15 gems since it was a 15 gm vst. I have stopped all this measuring malarkey unless I am dialling in


Could you do a clip of the adjustment mech as well perhaps , for people interested in buying one


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sure, but it is just about the same as the Mazzer collar

Off out, will do it later


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> The burr design has changed a fair bit over 30 years, has the Compaks??!?


Compak are making their own burrs and are a grinder only company who are working towards improvements in grinding, the e10 and e8 are a response to the issues with the fresh variants, mahlkonig have developed the burrs but not a great deal and the EK tech has not changed a bit in 30 years.

I am impressed with the E8 that I have paired to my gs3 mp and as a daily grinder is giving me great shots of coffee


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Could you do a clip of the adjustment mech as well perhaps , for people interested in buying one


Adjustment mech has gone to the original version which coupled to the smaller grind path means less retention.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Compak are making their own burrs and are a grinder only company who are working towards improvements in grinding, the e10 and e8 are a response to the issues with the fresh variants, mahlkonig have developed the burrs but not a great deal and the EK tech has not changed a bit in 30 years.
> 
> I am impressed with the E8 that I have paired to my gs3 mp and as a daily grinder is giving me great shots of coffee


They didn't even develop the burrs to do what they do (although we still don't quite know what Gary has in his...). They are the same as always it's just a happy accident that someone found out what they could do with them. Mahlkonig are working hard to try and improve the EK design but it's presumably a slow and expensive process.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

here is another amateur production showing the adjustment collar


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> They didn't even develop the burrs to do what they do (although we still don't quite know what Gary has in his...). They are the same as always it's just a happy accident that someone found out what they could do with them. Mahlkonig are working hard to try and improve the EK design but it's presumably a slow and expensive process.


Mine are the same burrs all the newer ones have . Perhaps they are ''turkee / coffish''


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Compak are making their own burrs and are a grinder only company who are working towards improvements in grinding, the e10 and e8 are a response to the issues with the fresh variants, mahlkonig have developed the burrs but not a great deal and the EK tech has not changed a bit in 30 years.
> 
> I am impressed with the E8 that I have paired to my gs3 mp and as a daily grinder is giving me great shots of coffee


Only trying to wind him up dude.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

In one of Reiss's blogs in December he recommended flat over conical burrs for single dosing, which is what I mostly do. Is he right?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> In one of Reiss's blogs in December he recommended flat over conical burrs for single dosing, which is what I mostly do. Is he right?


Depends on the grinder , and mech inside...

Hg1 for example conical = no retention to speak off

Nino - anecdotally very little

K10 Barista , with the right mids and some bump and brush , anecdotally vey little

General premise Reiss refers to is that conics retain more than flat burrs , but does vary from machine to machine on how much,,,


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Martin. As you'll know, he talks about it mainly in relation to pop corning He also mentions the R120 in his blog, as 'providing exceptional taste fidelity'. Overall, though, he rubs a bit of salt into my wound: upgrade the grinder. Back to the E10... how does it stack up against the E8 - I imagine that it probably wouldn't be right to say it's a flat burr equivalent of the E10.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I prefer the e10 flavour profile with the conti lever I am using, but the e8 is a great match to the gs3


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I prefer the e10 flavour profile with the conti lever I am using, but the e8 is a great match to the gs3


 And the LI?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you absolutely sure compak are making the burrs for all their grinders?, I know that Italmill has listed burrset for compak grinders.

http://www.italmill.it/macine_steelmill_en.html


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Very nice, no fuss and quick. How does it compare taste-wise to something like a royal?


I have a E8 in my kitchen at the moment. An 18g dose takes 4.23 seconds! Just in case you wanted to know ...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

So, David, three months on, what are your further updated thoughts/experiences/views on this grinder?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I was a bit unsure at the start, before it was run in. Now, with worn in burrs, it is fantastic. Easy to live with, not too big, delivers into the pf as well as anything I have had and gives you those wonderful conical taste profiles. Anyone getting one, spend a bit extra and buy some stale beans and season your burrs. I reckon about 15 kilos! If you drink 2 cups a day and season as you go, it will take you a year before you get the best!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

interesting. Thanks David. I thought I read somewhere that the burrs came pre treated to mimic seasoning?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

You can get RedSpeed costed burrs for both the E8 and the E10. They're pretty cheap on the E8 but not so cheap on the E10. I don't know if they mimic seasoning as such but they are coated with something that makes them perform better and last a lot longer. We delivered a Redspeed e10 to a guy who does 10kg a week in a cafe and worked out his burrs would need changing in about 8 years! The normal burrs are massively cheaper than those from Ditting (Mahlkonig) though and they last longer.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Well, I was a bit unsure at the start, before it was run in. Now, with worn in burrs, it is fantastic. Easy to live with, not too big, delivers into the pf as well as anything I have had and gives you those wonderful conical taste profiles. Anyone getting one, spend a bit extra and buy some stale beans and season your burrs. I reckon about 15 kilos! If you drink 2 cups a day and season as you go, it will take you a year before you get the best!


That's interesting, we barely seasoned the burrs on our E10 master at all and so far haven't really noticed it getting any better, it was good from the off. Maybe we have pleasant surprises ahead. I'd be surprised if we've put more than 15kg through it so far.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe I am noticing a taste difference because I only use darker roasted beans. I am probably wrong but I think that a conical paired to a lever with a darker bean offers a richer, more complex range than the lighter stuff I suspect you guys put in!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Maybe I am noticing a taste difference because I only use darker roasted beans. I am probably wrong but I think that a conical paired to a lever with a darker bean offers a richer, more complex range than the lighter stuff I suspect you guys put in!


The more I learn about coffee, the more I understand that there's no such thing as wrong. It's all just interesting stuff and good to hear that you're getting results you're pleased with.


----------

